
What’s the hippest programming language in 2015? - scottlocklin
http://spiegelmock.com/2015/08/30/programming-with-the-lowest-common-denominator/
======
actsasbuffoon
This article contains a lot of inaccuracies. To name a few, JS wasn't intended
to be a competitor to Java. Java was new and exciting when JS was getting
ready to go to market, so Netscape got permission from Sun to use "Java" in
the name. It was cooperation, not competition.

Second, JS Harmony does have a module/import system, and you can use it in all
browsers with Babel.

Third, the assertion that code reuse is the only reason to use JS on the
backend is unfounded. Node was built from the ground up to be non-blocking.
There are non-blocking libraries in most languages, but in JS they are all non
blocking. That's a huge win for certain kinds of workload.

Those errors and unsupported opinions reported as fact are in the first few
paragraphs. Maybe the article gets better, but I don't have the patience to
read any more.

------
jacknews
WTF is going on in 2015? In my time, fashionably-dressed & programmer == false

